# Brand new 12 week old



## gunsmoke1955 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi everybody, I am getting ready to pickup a 12 week old male Wirehaired Vizsla pup. He has had no training as of yet as far as housebreaking but has been socialized with people and dogs. Am I safe to assume the standard crate training protocol can be used with him even though he is a little older pup? What else should I start doing with him right away besides housebreaking, bonding/socializing and basic good manners, etc?? I have an excellent trainer in place to help me get hunting with him so no worries there. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

gunsmoke1955 said:


> Am I safe to assume the standard crate training protocol can be used with him even though he is a little older pup?
> 
> What else should I start doing with him right away besides housebreaking, bonding/socializing and basic good manners, etc??


He'll take to basic crate training just fine.

I wouldn't do much more than what you have already planned. It's a good plan.

Congrat's on the new puppy! The Wirehaireds are really cool. 8)


----------

